# Emergency Stop Buttons



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

I was wondering if there are standards/codes, either NEC or otherwise, on locations of emergency stop buttons. The safety manager at work would like one to be moved but myself and my co-workers are not sure about it. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

NEC, doesn't care, it's not about fires.

NFPA 79 if it's a machine tool

RIA if it's a robot (or similar motion control system).

MSHA if it's in a mine or quarry

OSHA for anything else, but all they are going to say is something ambiguous like "easily accessible".


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

JRaef said:


> NEC, doesn't care, it's not about fires.
> 
> NFPA 79 if it's a machine tool
> 
> ...


Ok thank you. I dont know what I would classify this. It is a bin washer that utilizes a conveyor. I guess it would just fall under OSHA.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

pudge565 said:


> Ok thank you. I dont know what I would classify this. It is a bin washer that utilizes a conveyor. I guess it would just fall under OSHA.


I agree.


----------



## Shorty Circuit (Jun 26, 2010)

pudge565 said:


> I was wondering if there are standards/codes, either NEC or otherwise, on locations of emergency stop buttons. The safety manager at work would like one to be moved but myself and my co-workers are not sure about it. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


I'd check NFPA 101, the life safety code. I know we always put EPOs at all of the point of entry/egress doors in data centers wherever I worked. I understood that they are required, probably to prevent smoke and flame spread throughout the plenum under a floor. Others may be optional. For egress from the inside of electrically locked doors kill switches may also be required just the way crashbar hardware is on locked exit doors.


----------



## Cemo (Feb 5, 2011)

An E-Stop must be installed in the same enclosure or within reach of devices that may initiate motion such as Start and Jog buttons. 
I belive this is an OSHA requirement.


----------



## Andrew T (Feb 7, 2011)

I was always under the impression that it just had to be easily accessible but i may be wrong.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Unlike a normal start/stop/jog station an Emergency stop should be placed "were needed". They can also be placed anywhere you want. 
So that means multiple locations. Were you and your coworker "need" it and another were your boss "wants" it.

Ask the owners of the saw mill in new york. The "wanted" E stop was released and they didn't see the man who was changing the blade. The "needed" one was not at the access point of entry. Also no lock out tag out was used. 

The man died in seconds.


----------



## Jmohl (Apr 26, 2011)

*At points of operation!!!*

E-stops should be at ALL points of operation. Every location that has a start/jog button should have one as well as other locations. Keep in mind, an E-stop does not replace guard safety switches, pull cords, photo electric beams, operator mats, etc....


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

With all the new rules that surround "emergency stops", you might want to consider calling any buttons that are above and beyond the required e-stops something else other than "emergency stops". "Process stop", "cycle stop", or simply "stop" are some options.


----------



## Jmohl (Apr 26, 2011)

*E-stops*

MD, you are correct about cycle stops vs an E-stop. I have spent a lot of time building/re-furbishing presses and I ALWAYS make the Emergency stop/ guarding features disable all sources of energy to include air dumps, outputs from PLC, Motor starters, etc... If an E-stop is pushed, cable pulled, beam broken, what have you, The machine needs to STOP!!!


----------



## tommu56 (Nov 19, 2010)

Jmohl said:


> MD, you are correct about cycle stops vs an E-stop. I have spent a lot of time building/re-furbishing presses and I ALWAYS make the Emergency stop/ guarding features disable all sources of energy to include air dumps, outputs from PLC, Motor starters, etc... If an E-stop is pushed, cable pulled, beam broken, what have you, The machine needs to STOP!!!



Our newer presses have bigger diameter buttons ~3" for Global estop verses local estop of the standard mushroom head. Getting started again from the Global is a pain in the but for the crew so they don't ever use them.
The local ones they stop any thing with in reach of the button, the unit the button is on and the ones just next to it within reach and a controlled stop to the rest of the machine (Sunday press with no line shaft)


----------



## eric7379 (Jan 5, 2010)

tommu56 said:


> Our newer presses have bigger diameter buttons ~3" for Global estop verses local estop of the standard mushroom head. Getting started again from the Global is a pain in the but for the crew so they don't ever use them.
> The local ones they stop any thing with in reach of the button, the unit the button is on and the ones just next to it within reach and a controlled stop to the rest of the machine (Sunday press with no line shaft)


IF I remember correctly (and that is a BIG if), the global estop buttons on Heidelberg/Goss Sunday presses do not kill the power to the entire press? Correct me if I am wrong; I am just going off of memory. 

We have newer (7 years old) Man Roland presses at the plant that I am at, and the "global estop" buttons in my case are around the same diameter (3") and have a yellow background. These buttons are true e-stops because they kill the power to the entire press (shunt trip). These are nicknamed "beer buttons" because whoever has a brain fart and hits one has to buy the press crew a case of beer. On average, we have someone hit one of these buttons by accident maybe 2 times a month. Sometimes the press will be down the rest of the shift because it is an absolute bear to get going again. There are separate "stop" buttons just as in your case, and these are called "process stop" or simply "stop". 

I think what MDShunk was getting at is that even though a lot of people use the term "e-stop", chances are that the button that they are using is NOT an e-stop. There are different levels of e-stop, but for the life of me I can't remember or find where this info is located. I thought it was in NFPA 79, but I haven't had any luck finding it yet.


----------

